# Stunning .....



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

After many thoughts to and visit Saqquara Pyramids - we finally went this morning. Left at 7.30 and arrived about 8.30. Open but only few visitors, at not too hot.

It was great (the Giza pyramids are of course bigger), but the Step Pyramid history is amazing. The Tombs were great with some fantastic wall art.

The museum was simply stunning - modern, explanations in Arabic, English and French. Such a contrast to the 1930 feel of the Egyptian Museum. As they say less is more. Meya meya....

We went with a friend who knows a lot about Egyptology (can even read Hieroglyphic Writing) so we had a stunning commentary. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Well worth a visit indeed  an amazing morning


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice one.. any photos? 
If you have some photos we can start a sticky thread... Where to visit in Egypt...recommendations.

I went there when they were being built or so it seems as it has been so long but I should go back. 

I have a friend who lives in Zamalek and you can see them from his window on a clear day and I can see the Giza pyramids on a clear day.. but been a while.

There is a house owned and funded by an Englishman? near khan khalli that is small museum but I can't remember the name perhaps someone on the forum will know what I am talking about. I believe it's worth a visit..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> After many thoughts to and visit Saqquara Pyramids - we finally went this morning. Left at 7.30 and arrived about 8.30. Open but only few visitors, at not too hot.
> 
> It was great (the Giza pyramids are of course bigger), but the Step Pyramid history is amazing. The Tombs were great with some fantastic wall art.
> 
> ...


Clever people that built these tombs temples and pyramids....bit like the romans...makes you wonder where all this knowledge went too as way ahead of their time.....and yes i have read all the reasons.I can read heiros (with the aid of the little chart i have somewhere) Pleased to hear though that you made the effort to go...as they say "would be rude not to" especially when you live there.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I will see what I can do picture wise - the museum said No photos so we didn't take any.

The museum is so well done - modern, great lighting - its not that big but just stunning


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Did you go to Dahshur? The Bent and Red Pyramid are amazing too, especially going inside the red one. I was the only one in there! Pretty spooky climbing down deep inside on my own and following the chambers.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Gounie said:


> Did you go to Dahshur? The Bent and Red Pyramid are amazing too, especially going inside the red one. I was the only one in there! Pretty spooky climbing down deep inside on my own and following the chambers.


Good on ya.....i couldn't do that on my own...bit claustrophobic after doing the caves in Nerja when all the lights went out....talk about black is black


----------

